# Bretton woods April 30th



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2006)

Possibly my last day out.    As long as they are open... My son and I will be there.  Anyone up for turns.


----------



## Terry (Apr 25, 2006)

Bob you are tempting me. I will have to see what the plans are for this weekend. One more day would be nice. I'll let you know!:beer:


----------



## roark (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2006)

I make my plans after I set my ski schedule.  Hope to see you guys.  Roark.  I have a family event after K, but will be heading to my place after that.  Lodging is open on Sat night if needed.  I have yet to find out if the rest of my family is coming. Makes no difference.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2006)

I wonder if BW was responsible for Killington going to work on Superstar, here's a recent pic, this morning there was a hell of a lot more bare spots.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice Pic, Andy.  Sure tells a lot about the cover and what they have going.  Still looks good on Superstar.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Nice Pic, Andy.  Sure tells a lot about the cover and what they have going.  Still looks good on Superstar.


It looks a hell of a lot better than this *pic*, dated yesterday!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> It looks a hell of a lot better than this *pic*, dated yesterday!








Wowsers!  You're right bvibert.  MUCH different.  They must have pushed some snow around...or maybe substituted a pic from last week :wink:  They lucked out with the cool weather this week...could have been MUCH worse given how warm it has been.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 26, 2006)

That's what I was talking about, where the hell did they get that snow and did BW have anything to do with it?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2006)

i may be down for sunday if there are still bumps on bode's run as stated in the other thread.  i need something more than BW pitched groomers to keep me interested.  i wanted to get up there earlier this year but their natural terrain and trees never opened.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i may be down for sunday if there are still bumps on bode's run as stated in the other thread. i need something more than BW pitched groomers to keep me interested. i wanted to get up there earlier this year but their natural terrain and trees never opened.


Getting lazy are we?(Your excuse better be that you are going up Tucks saterday)

And Bodes run isn't open any more.  The only open run is one green. So there will be no bumps.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 26, 2006)

Steve I would not think you would be happy.  They were nice, but its a good walk know.  The lift to them is closed.    The patch was 50 foot long.  Worth hitting, but not for walking for.IMO.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Getting lazy are we?(Your excuse better be that you are going up Tucks saterday)
> 
> And Bodes run isn't open any more.  The only open run is one green. So there will be no bumps.


actually i was planning on tux saturday (not that i need an excuse :razz: ). i wasn't aware bode's run was closed.  if there is only green circles open, it definitely would not be worth it, so i'll probably head up to jay and earn some sunday.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> actually i was planning on tux saturday (not that i need an excuse :razz: ). i wasn't aware bode's run was closed. if there is only green circles open, it definitely would not be worth it, so i'll probably head up to jay and earn some sunday.



Why not go to Sugarbush.  Upper FIS is one awsome bump run.

Hopefully I'll be able to convince my dad to go up Tucks Saterday.  What are you looking to do?  I was thinking about a couple laps in GoS then going over to hillmans.  The TRT is a waaaaayyy easier hike down then the GoS trail.  Though the hike from GoS to hillmans will suck with alpine boots, though I guess I could switch over to hiking boots(man I want some AT boots)


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2006)

pay for skiing?  this late in the season? :lol: i'll be hiking jay peak i think.  i am done with GoS for this season.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 26, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> pay for skiing?  this late in the season? :lol: i'll be hiking jay peak i think.  i am done with GoS for this season.



Its $10.... And why are you done with GoS?  If anything they gained coverage since you went on saterday, so it should still be great.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> That's what I was talking about, where the hell did they get that snow and did BW have anything to do with it?


I wouldn't be surprised at all if BW had something to do with it.  They must have had some snow stock-piled somewhere to use though...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2006)

$10 is a good deal.  If I was not going south :roll: I'd do it.  Upper FIS is a sweet run in the spring time.


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> pay for skiing?  this late in the season? :lol:





			
				awf170 said:
			
		

> Its $10....


Yeah, at $10, I thought you'd be all over this one, Steve. Here's a pic of FIS from Trailboss's trip last spring:






That looks pretty sweet to me!


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2006)

And here's a pic of FIS from 4/19/06:

http://www.sugarbush.com/photogalleryimage192.aspx

Still looking good!


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 27, 2006)

FIS is a great spring run and gets nice and soft by the afternoon. Does anyone know what the coverage is looking like right now?


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2006)

The pic linked in my previous post is from 4/19. I can't imagine it changed that much, but who knows what the weekend rain did to it. Still probably worth 10 bucks though.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 27, 2006)

> Yeah, at $10, I thought you'd be all over this one, Steve. Here's a pic of FIS from Trailboss's trip last spring:


you might be surprised that it is a harder decision than it would appear. this season i have become really happy with earning turns for free. my 'one run for the price of none' tour of new england this year has been nothing short of spectacular and spending a day earning one run is often better than an entire day bashing bumps.  essentially, being able to earn turns has raised the threshold for what i consider worth while lift serviced skiing. it is a hard paradigm shift to explain.  while i doubt FIS is looking quite so good as it did in that 19th shot, i am tempted.  the drive to bush from where i live is not my favorite and jay is 30 minutes closer and mostly highway and cheaper (tickets and gas) plus has the fun of earning my own way.  essentially, i enjoy bumps, but every year they get lower on my prioriety list and i foresee me getting bored after a few hours of FIS whereas there is no change of me being bored for a second hiking and skiing at jay.  tough choice, i am still undecided.  it would be nice to give the legs a rest after tux though!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 27, 2006)

I love how topics just go in any direction.    I'm still going to BW on Sunday


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 28, 2006)

decided on the bush for saturday, one last lift serviced horrah and on to tux sunday.  have fun at BW bob!  sometimes threads are more interesting when they go off in unexpected directions.  spoken like a true hyjacker i guess?!

:beer:


----------

